# Gobies or Blennies?



## claw_atticas (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm considering getting one more fish (Should be my last one for a while), and currently I have an Ocellaris Clownfish, a Coral Beauty Angelfish, and a Longnose Hawkfish in my 44gal aquarium, and was considering getting either a Goby or Blenny (Maybe two?), and was looking for one of those that gulps up a mouthful of sand and sifts it out (Looking like it's snowing). I was wondering which one would be best, and which ones wouldn't make the rocks tumble by digging out tunnels and holes underneath.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

There are many blenny choices as well as goby's. I love the lawn mower blenny because it has a lot of personality and the are very interesting creature. The scooter blenny isn't really a blenny it's a dragonet and it's the same as a mandarin, they have high needs and require copepods (FYI)

Gobys are fun to watch and i'm more concerned about then spitting sand onto the LR more then digging a hole under them (not that some dont). An engineer goby, dimondback watchmant goby and dragon goby, i know for a fact filter through the gills. The neon goby will pick parisites of the fish. Just do your reaserch and check them out!

GL


----------

